# Earth Hour



## Úlairi (Mar 28, 2009)

In the spirit of all this hot-topic forum discussion about global warming I will post a reminder to all you out there in cyberspace to turn off your lights right now! Earth Hour begins in 3... 2... 1... NOW!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually due to the time zones thingy Earth Hour is after 8 hours here...


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, we tried. Then my room mate opened the fridge and a light turned on. We spent the rest of the morning extremely depressed.


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Well, we tried. Then my room mate opened the fridge and a light turned on. We spent the rest of the morning extremely depressed.



 


I forgot all about it, but I'm fairly sure I was asleep anyway.


----------



## Alcarinque (Mar 30, 2009)

Hit this link to watch Earth Hour in Athens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lew2M9qssrc 
or this link to watch the world wide roll out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zolGhM7KKsA 
Thanks for participating!


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 12, 2009)

Our Cub Scout pack did this during our Pinewood Derby. When the lights were turned off, the kids got to turn on their flashlights. My 8-year-old son wanted to know how changing power sources was saving electricity. I agree with him.


----------

